

Is asking Algo, Data Structures in an interview right way to judge a candidate? - suchitpuri

Since most of the companies which ask these questions never work on or use them.
======
dalke
Here's a different question along the same lines - if those sorts of questions
give insight into out how a candidate thinks, then shouldn't the candidate be
asking similar questions of the company, in order to figure out how the
possible future co-workers think?

